# Apparently the "bad economy" isn't too bad



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://shine.yahoo.com/work-money/survey-kids-65-month-allowance-too-high-just-165600768.html

I really can't see how this can be right, but there's the article. If this is, or will be, the "standard" then my (future) kids will be out of luck. :googly:


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

They can buy some nice Halloween-props with their $ 780.00 ...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Since we have no kids, that's $65 a month to put toward props.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good thing my kids are grown!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

geez when I was a kid we got 5 dollars every two weeks. That was only 15 years ago. But we had to do chores or we didn't get the money. Where was my 65 dollars. haha


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think my allowance was a dollar a week. Of course, that was a long time ago when you could buy a full size candy bar for five cents and fire was the grand prize on quiz shows.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

[email protected] was the grand prize. 

I just want to know why anyone would give their kids an allowance that high? My son is very happy to make $20 a month, and he has a lot of chores to get that much. My wife says I am a slave driver.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a question. Is allowance payment for work? I said it was a tool to help them learn to manage money. Hubby said he wasn't just handing money out, so it was payment for work. When the kids started making their own money, and stopped getting allowance, they didn't do their chores anymore. I think anyone living in the house should help in the up keep, payment or not. 
By the way my allowance was .50 a week. And our kids got $5 a week, but it went up to $10 when everything else went up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My son has certain things that he is expected to do, allowance notwithstanding. He will keep a clean bedroom, a made bed, laundry in the hamper, and he takes the trash out. I pay him an allowance for feeding the dogs, bathing the dogs, picking up the yard (people always throw trash out on the street and the wind blows it up in the yard), sweeping the kitchen floor, and other odd job chores that I notice need to be done. If he doesn't do any of those things, he doesn't get an allowance.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> My son has certain things that he is expected to do, allowance notwithstanding. He will keep a clean bedroom, a made bed, laundry in the hamper, and he takes the trash out. I pay him an allowance for feeding the dogs, bathing the dogs, picking up the yard (people always throw trash out on the street and the wind blows it up in the yard), sweeping the kitchen floor, and other odd job chores that I notice need to be done. If he doesn't do any of those things, he doesn't get an allowance.


But when he gets a job, and doesn't need the allowance, do you still expect him to help with the dogs, yard and other odd jobs? Isn't part of living there helping out? I guess it just bugged me that hubby said they didn't have to help if they weren't being paid. And being normal kids, if they didn't *have* to help, they didn't.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

At that point, we'll go back to the way things were before, and I'll pick up the chores that he doesn't do. But, I'll have 20 extra bucks for prop materials each month. He doesn't live with me full time, but stays with me every weekend and most of the summer. I will still expect him to help out, but I'll understand that he has a paying job that takes precedence over picking up the yard. As far as the dogs, I feed them when he's not here, and they get bathed every wednesday, because I am allergic to pet dander.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our allowances were not linked to helping out around the house, Scareme, if that helps. I'm in total agreement that people living in the same household need to all contribute to upkeep in some way, appropriate to age and ability, without expectation of payment. Aside from that, my dad would give extra money for something that was outside the realm of normal responsibility.

When I was in high school, I decided in the middle of winter (when we lived in northern Ohio) that the '56 Chevy station wagon we had needed cleaning. It was covered with road salt and winter mud, so I filled a bucket with hot tap water, put on my winter coat, and gave the car a complete wipe down with a sponge. That got me a dollar from my dad


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

If you still had the station wagon today, Roxy, I could get you about $10,000 for it. I have a man I work with who is hunting high and low for a 55-57 chevy wagon. He probably wouldn't even care if it needed washing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Bio, sometimes I wish I had it, too My dad eventually donated it to my high school for use in the vocational ed section of the school. They had classes in auto repair for students who were choosing to end their educational path at the high school level.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Allowance? It was talked about in our house, but never instituted. We had our chores and they would get done and get done to my Marine fathers standards, or we were not allowed to go and hang out with our friends!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds like my childhood, Sawtooth. I decided when my son was small that there would be some incentive other than a "sliding-pay-scale" (Every time your feet slide under the dinner table, you're getting paid.)


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine works for nuthin'. Can't afford it now. Grumbles a lot ... understood.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

One of the many reasons I don't have kids #99.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I never had an allowance and neither do my kids. There are chores that are expected to be done by everyone in the household, no payment expected or provided. Sounds harsh right? Naw. I do provide occasional opportunities for employment. LOL! If I have a big job to do around the house, I offer the boys a chance to earn a little money by helping out. I don't require them to be my slave labor on big items seeing as how I am the one that wants to get the job done. Plus, there are the grandparents. I can't compete with their high wages! They purloin my boys for odd jobs all the time!


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

No kids here but i got like 5 a week and that was after cutting grass, taking out trash and such things wow kids now days my kids will be out luck if i had em


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't get an allowance but i still walk the dog, feed the dog, mow the yard, weedwack and blow, wash the cars, do my laundry, do dishes, take out trash, and clean my room every day. Getting paid 65 bucks a month is ridiculous. I have 2 jobs and save every penny of my income


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't give an allowance. But I DO give surprise money if they do a chore I ask them to do (or assist me or hubby) & go above & beyond...erratic reward system= perfect motivator. If they don't do the things I ask, **when** I ask them to do it, I don't wash laundry, make dinner...I've been on strike ONCE, & that's all it took.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

N. Fantom said:


> I don't get an allowance but i still walk the dog, feed the dog, mow the yard, weedwack and blow, wash the cars, do my laundry, do dishes, take out trash, and clean my room every day. Getting paid 65 bucks a month is ridiculous. I have 2 jobs and save every penny of my income


Good for you! You have, what are called "responsibilities", and it sounds like you have some common sense. Save that income the best you can, you will appreciate it more and more every year. Good job.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have 5 lil ones and ALL of them have chores. The do NOT get paid because that is their responsibilities. Feeding the animals; the kids wanted pets they have to take care of the pets. Cleaning their room; M is for mom not maid. My children know that quote by heart. They get money from the tooth fairy, Santa, and if they do something that is from the heart that they don't NEED to do. If they bring home a outstanding report card they will get rewarded because education is EVERYTHING. So we give rewards when rewards need to be given. But if I would give $65 a month to each child I would be broke that would be $ 325 a month forget that.


----------

